# Yahoo Store



## bsig03 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am thinking of opening up a online store through Yahoo and wanted to know what are some of the positives/ negatives people have experienced...Thanks


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

I average one sale a month, I do not pay for advertising there. I am thinking of closing my Yahoo store, it has been up for just over 1 year


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

dont have any comments but i think i saw a post about this sometime ago. search and u may find


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a number of clients who had them and left for something they have more control over. They are expensive and limited.
.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

You would do a lot better if you purchase a web hosting package from a normal web host.
Yahoo just isn't economical. Or cool.


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree 100%, no 1000% A total waste of money and time. I was relieved to slam the yhaoo store closed and made sure it didn't hit me in the butt as I stepped out. HAHAHA

On a + note, my Ebay store is doing very, very, very well. Power seller now and designs are selling well on Cafepress.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm a complete novice when it comes to web design but with Yahoo Stores, I was able to get my site up and running...by myself....within a couple weeks of working at night. I have zero HTML experience. It's not the coolest site out there but it is simple and functional..which is all I was looking for right now. If you have HTML experience then you can use Site Builder or another program such as FrontPage to expand it's look and functionality or contract one of the many experts that can do that for you. If you're like me, you'll be using the Store Editor to get started.

For me $30+ per month was well worth being able to get a site up and running...by myself..without having to deal with anybody else or having to to know anything about HTML..

Just my thoughts.....


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, but for US$30 a month per month (US$360), you can purchase a top-of-the-line web hosting package with ultimate-edition features and still have the remaining money to hire a guy to install all the eCommerce stuff into your website and all. 

And a lot of web hosts have pretty advanced site builders nowadays which you can just click and point.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeon said:


> Yeah, but for US$30 a month per month (US$360), you can purchase a top-of-the-line web hosting package with ultimate-edition features and still have the remaining money to hire a guy to install all the eCommerce stuff into your website and all.
> 
> And a lot of web hosts have pretty advanced site builders nowadays which you can just click and point.


 
Can anyone recommend some of these easy to use places? The ones reviewed in the past all seem to have a lot of negative comments coming through. When checking the online reviewers the easy to use ones, like 1and1 and Yahoo, come up low in the list...again with a lot of negative comments. Anything good out there?

Ernie


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's a link to a demo site I keep up. Don't worry about the stuff in it. There might be prices in Euros, shipping in $, etc. Just get a feel for the ease of adding products. Size and color options are also easy.

This is the back room to log in the user is - admin and the password is - password. Check it out - 

CubeCart™ - Administration

There are 3 "looks" or what they call "skins" that come with the cart - which is FREE, by the way. You can see how they look by clicking General, then going down to Skins and choosing one. Then go to the bottom and Save and then up on the top left click on Store Home and you can see how it looks.

You can easily change the logo or the entire header of the cart. There are also a number of free and low cost skins to change the lloks entirely.

Here are some of the same cart but with entirely different looks - 

Gifts by JoWest (Powered by CubeCart)

Technocroc (Powered by CubeCart)

Boxhog Boutique - Designer Clothes, Sunglasses and Watches

Wholesale Gifts and Collectibles at Low Wholesale Prices - I Stock Bargains (Powered by CubeCart)

You can get folks to make changes to the skin / looks for $ 25 or so. Maybe $ 100 for some serious work.

You don't have to know anything about html or anything else. There is a word processor type menu for doing descriptions, pages, etc. All you need to do is enter prices, bring up your images with just a click and set up tax and shipping. All from the admin area with no programming knowledge.

Did I mention it's free? Just pay for hosting and you are in business. This is available all over the net, not just with me. Any host with Fantastico has the same thing. Of course, they may not take the time to help you, but..........
.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

Pete,

Thanks for the peak. Actually looks do-able. Do they also host or do you need a webhost to connect to?

Ernie


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Try these:

Globat.com

PowWeb.com

WebHostingBuzz.com

NameCheap.com


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yahoo Store Way To Much Money


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Xeon said:


> Yeah, but for US$30 a month per month (US$360), you can purchase a top-of-the-line web hosting package with ultimate-edition features and still have the remaining money to hire a guy to install all the eCommerce stuff into your website and all.
> 
> And a lot of web hosts have pretty advanced site builders nowadays which you can just click and point.


I would be interested in finding these folks.. I've yet to find anybody who would do anything for less than $1000..which included hosting. One guy cost me $1000 and stopped working on the project all together. Long story but that convinced me that the only way to get it done (at the time) was to find someway to do it myself.

However, I am very interested in more information on those packages where no html experience is required that were mentioned. 

Now granted...it may have looked a bit prettier but I got my site up and functional within 2 weeks. Actually, I searched this forum and didn't find much in the way of other packages out there that was for "dummies" like me... . But, being a "dummy" it can't be expected that I could decipher between all the jargon and differentiate about the hosting package, shopping cart and which is better integrated with what..yada..yada..yada. Yahoo was a complete package...NO THOUGHT REQUIRED!! lol

Again...just my thoughts and experience...


----------



## inkie (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi, 

A lot of people on eBay Stores Forum are jumping ship to the FREE store sites eCrater and BuyItSellIt. The templates may be somewhat unexciting, but you're all ready to go with no $$ investment in the store.

Inkie


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From TreadHead:*


> I would be interested in finding these folks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, it's simple:

For e.g:

1-year Medium-tier hosting (PowWeb): US$70+
Templates (MonsterTemplates, BoxedArt): Less than US$100

That's all! Even if you need extra stuff, it wouldn't amount to anywhere near US$400.


----------

